# Love that shad, but...



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I know this topic has been discussed in the past, but the regs on catching forage fish (below) are still a bit unclear to me... does this mean I can't take shad within 1000 ft below a dam with my cast net? Also, I don't find anything forbidding me from using the cast net at night.  Any clarification would be appreciated, here. I pay enough money for my sport of choice without having to include fines.  

_FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net._


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.


 guess they didn't think to add cast net.you CAN net those fish below spillways.just no snagging.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet.

DNR Officers have watched me cats net for shad below spillways before and have never said anything. I think cast nets are legal to catch forage fish everywhere in ohio, except for lake erie.


----------

